# I want to make a salt water tank



## Ptrain (Mar 13, 2008)

Recently i have been browsing through some pictures of other people's salt water tanks and i have absolutely fell in love. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to start a tank, i didn't want to go to big, i was planning on just making a small 20 gallon tank for a few fish at first, so if anyone has any guidance about what i should buy and what i should do i would love the advice


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

ill give u a little advice about saltwater tanks the larger the tank is the easier it is to maintain...are u doin reef or are u just doing fish only


----------



## Ptrain (Mar 13, 2008)

I was planning on putting some live rock in there and a couple soft corals but nothing to intense.


----------

